
Adventages and disadventages of specializing in Tensorflow - akopacsi
As I can see, Tensorflow is the leading and most hyped machine learning framework and almost every newcomer to AI tend to choose TF to learn and use for their projects. I wonder if the market of ML developers will be over saturated by TF specialists. On the other hand it may be the best framework after all. Do you think there are any business, career or technical advantages of choosing a different framework?
======
madrafi
Tensorflow is the most used framework in production more importantly it's not
really about specializing in a framework but more about understanding the
underlying concepts of deep learning but to answer your question PyTorch is
better from a research toying point of view Caffe2 will definitely get
traction in the future. But more importantly "trends come and go but my
foundations still eternal".

